# How to dispose of old gasoline?



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

I have about 4 gallons of 4 year old gasoline mixed 25:1 with oil that I used in an old outboard. How do I get rid of this gas in a proper way? My county has a refuse center but I don't think they take gasoline.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

PatSea said:


> I have about 4 gallons of 4 year old gasoline mixed 25:1 with oil that I used in an old outboard. How do I get rid of this gas in a proper way? My county has a refuse center but I don't think they take gasoline.


not sure about gas but for paint I"ve heard mixing with kitty litter makes it easier to dispose of


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

I had 10 gallons that was about 9 years old and you can mix it with your lawn mower your neighbors lawn mower a little at a time or burn weeds with it. Leave the can out front a couple of day's till it mysteriously disappears... I called around and no one would take it!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Burn it.

or...



> *How Do I Recondition Gasoline?*
> Unless contaminated with another substance, gasoline and fuel oils remain usable under most circumstances. However, as gasoline ages, it tends to lose some of its ability to ignite in an engine. Old gas used at full strength may account for sluggish behavior or temporary failure of an engine. Stored for long periods, gasoline can become contaminated by rust particles, dirt or water and become “gummy” or “varnished”. Most gasoline, even if it is old or contains oil or water, may be used after it is “reconditioned”. Reconditioned gasoline can be used in cars and trucks, and some two-cycle engines such as lawn mowers, snow blowers and outboard motors.
> 
> Check your owner’s manual before using reconditioned gasoline in your engine. Do not use reconditioned gasoline in a car with a fuel injection system.
> ...


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Mix a little at a time in a 4 cycle lawn mower and use it up.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Frankie G said:


> Mix a little at a time in a 4 cycle lawn mower and use it up.


What he said.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

4 yrs. old might have lost an octane or 2, but should be OK in small doses, the oil won't hurt anything, another vote for using it a little at a time in mower or car ... the fire starting method is also an effective use if that's a feasible option for you


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

You could also dump it in an oil collection pan and let it evaporate.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

ehh, use it on weed edge. Put it in the neighbors car.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

True, it will do a number on weeds! I'd only recommend the second option if you really don't like the neighbor, otherwise put it in your own car. The suggestions above are what I do. It will burn just fine along with fresh gas.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Vehicle might be best as it can be mixed with a larger quantity of fresh fuel. Will not harm anything.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Since there's oil in it, mix very small amounts if putting in your car or truck. The oil will poison the catalytic convertors leading to a costly repair ; personally I'd never do it. The lawn mower, tiller, etc. is really the best method unless you have an old vehicle without catalysts & the smaller 4 cycle engines won't know the difference.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

personally, i would get 4 gallons of fresh gas and mix the old and new 1 to 1, making 8 gallons of decent 50:1 gas for use in snowblower, tiller, lawnmower,,,,i would never put that in a newer vehicle either. letting gasoline evaporate is still polluting as well and defeats the OPs intentions. not that it doesnt happen all the time, my truck fuel filler neck was cracked and evaporated gas 24 hours a day for a few months.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

In summit county, they had a hazardous materials drop off event once a year. Keep an eye out for the advertisements. You just drive up and give them the can. They will take the can too unless you tell them you want it back.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

For your own safety DON"T throw it on any fire even a little at a time.


----------



## toppers44 (Feb 6, 2015)

If you want to throw it out put kitty litter or oil dry in to soak it up then let it dry out and throw it out. I would just make a big fire


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Not everyone probably has this problem but I usually get a couple nests of ground hornets every year. I keep old gas for pouring down the hole.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

fastwater said:


> Not everyone probably has this problem but I usually get a couple nests of ground hornets every year. I keep old gas for pouring down the hole.


Just make sure your vegetable garden isn't above lol.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

It would work well on ground hornets .


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

spikeg79 said:


> Just make sure your vegetable garden isn't above lol.


Yep! Usually wait till dark, stick a funnel in the hole and pore about a 1/4 to a 1/2 gal. in depending on the activity I've seen through the day.
It works! Don't have to light.
Wife got blasted while mowing one yr. and had to go to the hospital. If I remember correctly, she had over 40 sting/bites. Had to be put on an EKG machine and observed for about 4-5hrs. As explained to us at the ER, after so many hits the hospital keeps you and monitors you for awhile in case you go into cardiac arrest which can happen when a certain level of toxin is present due to bee stings.
Another time, one of the shepherds got nosing around the yard and got sniffing over a nest. Heard him making noises I've never heard come out of a dog before. Looked out and there was a cloud of them on him. His mouth was chomping like a gator. Had to run out and get him in the house brushing hornets off him and getting hit myself several times.
Today, I try and be very diligent trying to keep an eye out when they are swarming.
Living in the middle of the woods has its quirks but IMO, not as many as living in the city.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Whaler said:


> It would work well on ground hornets .


I remember back in the 70s complaining to my dad about having to run the mower over a nest. I used to just get close enough to push the mower beyond the strike zone and then mow really fast. "Pour the rest of the gas can down the hole and light it," he told me. You'd probably get your kids taken away from you these days for saying such a thing...different times, lol.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

fastwater said:


> Yep! Usually wait till dark, stick a funnel in the hole and pore about a 1/4 to a 1/2 gal. in depending on the activity I've seen through the day.
> It works! Don't have to light.
> Wife got blasted while mowing one yr. and had to go to the hospital. If I remember correctly, she had over 40 sting/bites. Had to be put on an EKG machine and observed for about 4-5hrs. As explained to us at the ER, after so many hits the hospital keeps you and monitors you for awhile in case you go into cardiac arrest which can happen when a certain level of toxin is present due to bee stings.
> Another time, one of the shepherds got nosing around the yard and got sniffing over a nest. Heard him making noises I've never heard come out of a dog before. Looked out and there was a cloud of them on him. His mouth was chomping like a gator. Had to run out and get him in the house brushing hornets off him and getting hit myself several times.
> ...


I just mentioned it as one of my older senior friends poured about 2+ gallons down a few mole holes around his garden. It drove the moles away or killed them but his veggie garden didn't produce worth a crap that year because of the old gas.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

.double post D'oh


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

spikeg79 said:


> I just mentioned it as one of my older senior friends poured about 2+ gallons down a few mole holes around his garden. It drove the moles away or killed them but his veggie garden didn't produce worth a crap that year because of the old gas.


...and a good point worth mentioning.


----------



## Thor (May 3, 2012)

Keep looking online for places that take old gas, they do exist. I dropped off 10 gallons last October that my wife had bought years ago when gas first hit $4/gallon several years back. Some of the places charge a small fee of 1-2 dollars per gallon though. There is a website online that has a huge list of hazmat locations, it may even be broken down by county. The list includes contact information, and a listing of what each place will take. When I got to the location to drop it off, one of the employees actually asked me if he could have it for "farm use" and said it would be fine for his old equipment. He didn't charge me anything, but if he didn't want it, the hazmat place was willing to take it. Also, try craigslist and post an ad seeing if anyone wants it. There may be other people who can use it in old tractors and what not.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I think mixing it with some fresh gas and using it in a mower is the best option. Or offering it to somebody else to do that if you don't want to. Im sure somebody would take it for their mower or tiller.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I use a garden sprinkling can to spread it on the gravel parking are in front of my storage barn. No more weeds. I did add it to my ATV in small quantity's along with an octane booster but found the gravel parking area more convenient.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

i would be glad to charge you $1-2 per gallon and then i will burn in my 98 Explorer that no longer has a functioning catalytic converter and all the sensors are long burned out... I will mix in a few gallons with a new tank of fuel - that make it 10% of the tank. I have not even see a reduction in mileage or performance when I do this. I love it that I am approaching 200k miles in this thing.


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks for all the input guys. I have been using some of it with fresh gas in my lawn mower. (approximately 20% old 80% new gas) . The mower seems to run fine with it. I figure in another month the old gas will be gone.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

PatSea said:


> Thanks for all the input guys. I have been using some of it with fresh gas in my lawn mower. (approximately 20% old 80% new gas) . The mower seems to run fine with it. I figure in another month the old gas will be gone.


There you go. One time that being environmentally friendly saves you money.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

PatSea said:


> Thanks for all the input guys. I have been using some of it with fresh gas in my lawn mower. (approximately 20% old 80% new gas) . The mower seems to run fine with it. I figure in another month the old gas will be gone.


this is the one thing I don't do - risk abusing my small motors. i have found they are much more sensitive than a big v8 or v6 unless it is something special... the extra oil in the fuel mixture will cause the engine to run lean and that may overheat the smaller air-cooled motor more easily. all of my small/special motors get fed 100% gas at the highest octane available and no more than 2-weeks from the pump. Its only the work trucks that I will feed all the old sludge. in fact I drain all the small motors between seasons or if has sat for a couple weeks in the tank without use and feed that to the trucks too...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

privateer said:


> this is the one thing I don't do - risk abusing my small motors. i have found they are much more sensitive than a big v8 or v6 unless it is something special... the extra oil in the fuel mixture will cause the engine to run lean and that may overheat the smaller air-cooled motor more easily. all of my small/special motors get fed 100% gas at the highest octane available and no more than 2-weeks from the pump. Its only the work trucks that I will feed all the old sludge. in fact I drain all the small motors between seasons or if has sat for a couple weeks in the tank without use and feed that to the trucks too...


Hmmm...your sure extra oil in the mixture would cause the mtr to run lean?


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...your sure extra oil in the mixture would cause the mtr to run lean?


only if you trust google to give you correct responses... the concept is although the oil does burn, it does not burn at the rate that gas would burn and thus is a lean combustion. i am not a combustion expert but could walk down the hall and find a few of the phd combustion guys to ask but bet they would not know for sure either as they work on things like galaxy creation (big bang) type combustion. most of them have trouble putting gas in their car. ha ha


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

privateer said:


> only if you trust google to give you correct responses... the concept is although the oil does burn, it does not burn at the rate that gas would burn and thus is a lean combustion. i am not a combustion expert but could walk down the hall and find a few of the phd combustion guys to ask but bet they would not know for sure either as they work on things like galaxy creation (big bang) type combustion. most of them have trouble putting gas in their car. ha ha


Would him mixing this old fuel with some new at a rate of 20% old 80% new make a difference if his mower is a 2 cycle?


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

old 2 cycle mixed with new 2 cycle - should not be an issue w/r to lean burn... guessed i assumed most mowers were 4-cycle these days.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

privateer said:


> old 2 cycle mixed with new 2 cycle - should not be an issue w/r to lean burn... guessed i assumed most mowers were 4-cycle these days.


Hey, I assumed as well when I posted my statement. Only the other way. Cause every push mower I've had for the last 40yrs has been 2cycle Lawnboys.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I hear you fastwater, my two Lawnboy's with aluminum decks still get used weekly.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

fastwater said:


> Hey, I assumed as well when I posted my statement. Only the other way. Cause every push mower I've had for the last 40yrs has been 2cycle Lawnboys.


do I dare ask how old these mowers are? i am north of half-a-century and in my entire life i have never seen a 2-stroke lawn mower - and i have used some old ones... only ever seen 2-stroke in motorcycle, chainsaw, weedwacker, or snowmobile.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

we used to have an old 2 stroke Lawn Boy years ago....


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

privateer said:


> do I dare ask how old these mowers are? i am north of half-a-century and in my entire life i have never seen a 2-stroke lawn mower - and i have used some old ones... only ever seen 2-stroke in motorcycle, chainsaw, weedwacker, or snowmobile.


Have two 21" self propelled commercial Lawnboys that must be every bit of 25-30yrs. old and still run like tops.
Actually, one of the boys came and borrowed(lol) one about 4-5yrs ago. So I guess today, I actually own one.
Both these mowers have spent their lifetimes cutting mainly hilly, steep inclines. Never had to worry about burning one up on a hill like a 4 stroke. But you don't let one set and idle on your lawn either unless you want a nice brown circle of dead grass. They exhaust out the bottom. 
Which brings me to another point. There was a time I used to drive around looking for Lawnboys people had set out to be thrown away. Nine times out of ten, they wouldn't run and the only thing wrong with them was the exhaust underneath was plugged up. There's probably still 6-7 down in the barn that I got that way. Couldn't swear to it but I'd guess if I held onto them, they most likely ran or there are good parts on them. And yes, love the aluminum decks.
The two I originally referred to have seen more than a few gals. of outdated mixed gas in their days. But as I posted earlier, the ground hornets have probably drank more of it then the Lawnboys.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Ruminator said:


> I hear you fastwater, my two Lawnboy's with aluminum decks still get used weekly.


Ruminator,
If ya ever need a part for one shoot me a PM. May have what you're looking for.
At this rate, Don't think I'll live long enough to finish wearing the good one out I have.


----------



## chasmo (Jun 17, 2012)

2 stroke Lawn Boys were the only way to go in these hilly areas, No worries about rod and crank lubrication. My son still uses the one I bought in 1983. Usually 2 pull start.


----------

